# 5 months old



## Fanta (May 16, 2016)

This is Tesla. He's 5 months old now. Critiques are welcome. Thank you


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

Very nice! He looks about the size of my full grown Doberman.


----------



## Fanta (May 16, 2016)

He is 61cm, i'm just short  I brought him from St.Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## Fanta (May 16, 2016)

At work. Veterinarian told that he is a little bit too thin


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

definitely not to thin. i can critique but he is a bit young and will change a lot. maybe post a new stacking image of him in a few months.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

good looking pup!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Very good looking pup!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He is very handsome. Sorry, no critique, I'm working line.


----------



## Fanta (May 16, 2016)

Not the best stack, try to get better picture with handler in next week. 7 months old now


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He is very handsome. Sorry, no critique, I'm working line.


WL here, too. But he certainly is a beautiful dog!

I'm pretty happy with an SG on a WL though I do enjoy seeing a WL dog go V.


----------

